# British Police Flashlights over the past 30 years.



## Dave D (Apr 7, 2013)

*WARNING**This thread won't get your heart racing!! 
*
I joined the Police in 1983 and in those day the only thing you got issued with, besides your uniform, was a pocket book and a wooden truncheon.

My first night on foot patrol I was advised that I could book out one of the station flashlights, an Eveready 2 x D Cell Rubber Torch.







Not what you would call High Tech! The one's that we used were black but I couldn't fine a photograph of one, so You'll have to make do with the red version.

Of course the car driver's got the car allocated flashlight, we called them a Bardic, which had a filter which could be turned across the bulb to give either white, red, green or amber light. The light output however was not a lot better than the rubber Eveready!






The example above has Telecom on it so it wasn't just the Police that used them. I think they were made to attach to train wagons.

In the late eighties we all got issued with Maglite D cell torches, and at the time we thought they were the bees knees!






The cars also got an upgrade with Handheld 12v Halogen lamps that plugged into a portable 12v battery.






Then around the turn of the century the powers that be decided that we should all be issued with Mini Maglites instead of the D cell Maglites. Needless to say they weren't ideal, and they are still being issued today.






But the cars were being equipped with a far better light that is again is still in service today, the British made 'Dragon Light', these lamps tended to be on charge at the Police Station and you would take one out on patrol with you to ensure that the battery was fully charged.
They put out a lot of light but are quiet heavy.






So you could either chase an offender down a dark alley with your issued Mini Maglite or grab the Dragon Light, needless to say most officers chase them dowm the alley without any additional lighting and rely on their night vision! Fortunately in the UK there is little chance of being shot or stabbed and because of that we are issued with bullet and knife resistant vests, which weigh an additional 14lbs, so the chance of catching said offender is slim anyway!!

Fortunately for the past nine years I have been a member of the local Air Support Unit so the offenders have difficulty outrunning a Eurocopter EC135, when I want to light then up I use the 30 million candle power Nitesun fitted to the aircraft.






Now that's what I call a flashlight!!!

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the history, Dave. It looks like there's still some room for improvement. Surely it's time to move up from the Mini-Mag.

Geoff


----------



## Dave D (Apr 7, 2013)

It just goes to show that the people who make the decisions about the equipment issued have no idea as to how effective the equipment they are supplying is.

The bottom line is the cost, I submitted reports suggesting that all officers working the streets should be issued with Surefire G2's when they first came out.

I even managed to get an offer of a discounted price for bulk purchasing them but as soon as the bean counters saw the price they wouldn't even entertain the idea.

Only five months left until I retire and the situation is getting worse, the UK Police are facing 25% financial cutbacks, we have lost 10 helicopters from around the country leaving 23 to cover England and Wales.

This video sums it up nicely.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a88Rc4RhQJk


----------



## Dave D (Apr 7, 2013)

Just remembered that Dog Handlers (K-9 Officers) and Firearms Officers (SWAT) did get issued with Surefire 6P's.


----------



## LightCrazy (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the history!! I am in LE here in the states. Sorry to hear about the lack of appropriate lighting you are issued. I do however know all about funding issues. Not to open a can of worms, but will the departments let officers carry personal lights? Keep us posted and be safe!!!


----------



## Dave D (Apr 7, 2013)

LightCrazy said:


> Not to open a can of worms, but will the departments let officers carry personal lights?



It's not a problem carrying your own flashlight, I quickly bought something similar to a Maglite when I first joined and in later years I bought myself one of the incandescent Sure G2's which I carried on my duty belt in a Modanock baton holder, which I shortened with a hack saw to just a bit longer than the G2 so that the tailcap switch wouldn't activate the light whilst it was in its holder. We were issued with the Modanock expandable batons so it was fairly easy to get an extra holder.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 7, 2013)

Great history of UK Police lights Dave. Also nice to see a couple of the older lights. My Dad had at least two of the rubber covered 2D lights in our house and in the car. I still have two of the Bardic lanterns, ex British rail and modded to take alternate batteries.

I have asked police Officers in London about their lights issue - normally when I spy an interesting light on their belts. The ones with surefires (G2, C2 and Z2 I have seen) always say they are their own lights and lament the issue of Maglites as the norm. They seemed to like the fact that I, a Civvy, was also carrying a Surefire. A friendly bunch of chaps and chappesses IMHO.

Loved the big Helicopter light - often see those deployed in Central London. 

I'm sure those five months will go quickly. Happy retirement.


----------



## plaguem (Apr 7, 2013)

A very enjoyable post. Lights and history, can't go wrong.


----------



## nbp (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice post. Thanks. 

A shame to see that issued equipment is often sub-par though...makes it hard for these folks to do their jobs effectively. :ironic:


----------



## 999snafu (Apr 8, 2013)

LightCrazy said:


> Not to open a can of worms, but will the departments let officers carry personal lights?



I'm also a UK cop and my force is totally different to DaveD's in terms of issuing outdated lights, mine doesn't do this. 

In fact they don't issue any lights, if you want a flashlight, you HAVE to bring your own!!! I'm still shocked by the fact that a lot of cops don't carry a flashlight at all!


----------



## Dave D (Apr 8, 2013)

999snafu said:


> I'm also a UK cop and my force is totally different to DaveD's in terms of issuing outdated lights, mine doesn't do this.
> 
> In fact they don't issue any lights, if you want a flashlight, you HAVE to bring your own!!! I'm still shocked by the fact that a lot of cops don't carry a flashlight at all!



I even bought my first pair of handcuffs, as we didn't get issued with those either. My first issued handcuffs were the ones with the plastic handle making them a rigid cuff, I think we got them in the late eighties.

I went back on the streets recently for a short period of time and it surprised me that the young cops don't get themselves an upgraded torch of some sort, the ones that do don't want to spend any more that £20. My G2 served me well and was worth the money, especially when you divide the cost by the number of years of use.

If Surefire would bring out a rechargeable G2X Pro, with the High output as the primary, then I think that would be a very good duty flashlight for UK Officers.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 8, 2013)

nice post, what a great read


----------



## Oldenslo (Apr 8, 2013)

Enjoyed your post Dave. I'm retired Sgt in U.S. got out of the academy in '77 and reported to south station. There were 3 Every Ready aluminum flashlights, with the magnetic strips on the bottom, to "borrow". Also a box of old Ray O Vac d cell batteries. The next morning I went the uniform shop and bought a 2 cell Mag lite, which was some what better it has a spare bulb in the cap. Eventually changed departments and was issued a Streamlight SL20. Carried it for many years. Now own 2 of these. Also used a Surefire 6p, carried on my belt. Recently changed it to LED and carry it every where.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 9, 2013)

Oldenslo said:


> I'm retired



I'm really looking forward to starting the next chapter of my life!

Glad you enjoyed the thread, I must admit I was struggling to think of anything that I could add to this forum.


----------



## dougie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dave, if you think UK Police Officers had problems with the torches they were issued with you'd be amazed at the rubbish that UK ambulance services had to contend with. As you might expect as UK ambulance services were and are funded by the NHS all non clinical equipment chosen was down to a select group of faceless individuals  Needless to say that there were always supposed to be two torches to every ambulance. However, that didn't necessarily mean two of the same type!! I remember buying a 2 x AA Maglite and thinking how brilliant it was compared to the usual 'D' size monstrosities that were issued on the vehicles. As size matters and as I usually worked solo for the last 10 years I ended up carrying a Surefire G2z with a Malkoff dropin module. That light helped me do my job brilliantly and was chosen specifically as I could use it between my teeth when working and I needed both hands free. Unfortunately, I'm waiting to retire (work related injury and subsequent ill health) but like you am having to look forward to a new chapter in my life. In my case though I wish I'd been able to get another five years in  

Anyway great to see the pictures of the old torches. The Eveready certainly takes me back!!


----------



## Norm (Apr 10, 2013)

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Dave D (Apr 11, 2013)

Done 



Norm said:


> Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> 
> *Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## matt4350 (Apr 11, 2013)

My station's still using MagRs. Someone went and bought a bunch of Lenser M7Rs for station issue, which we all thought was cool, but they didn't stand up to constant, every-night use. The Mag seems mostly reliable at least. 999snafu, my sympathies! Unbelievable (almost) that a department would compromise officer safety to such an extent, just to save a few quid.


----------



## OccupationalHazard (Apr 11, 2013)

Whilst I cannot confirm, the latest I have heard from a good friend in the Leics force is that new recruits are being issued a £20 voucher for boots and a torch!!! Painful!


----------



## 999snafu (Apr 11, 2013)

OccupationalHazard said:


> new recruits are being issued a £20 voucher for boots and a torch!!! Painful!



20 quid is better than nowt, Civvys in my force get a voucher to buy/contribute towards boots but actual cops don't. Uniform, belt kit & vest is provided but boots & torch you buy yourself.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 12, 2013)

Interesting thread,thanks.


----------



## msim (Apr 12, 2013)

Very interesting post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave D (Apr 12, 2013)

dougie said:


> I'm waiting to retire (work related injury and subsequent ill health) but like you am having to look forward to a new chapter in my life. In my case though I wish I'd been able to get another five years in



I hope everything goes ok in your forced retirement.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 12, 2013)

When I joined in 1983 we weren't issued with boot and in those day we all wore 'Dr Martins', I still have my original 'bulled' pair that I wore for inspections at Training School!

I quickly found that they weren't waterproof and the soles offered little grip in the wet, I tried British Army DMS boot and they leaked like a sieve, I eventually invested in 'Danner' boots, they were expensive but the Vibram soles are replaceable so I got many years of use out of them.

My force now (since about 2001) issues Magnums, because I'm on a specialist unit we get issued 'Altbergs', which are ok but I prefer my old Danners.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 12, 2013)

On another forum I visit a UK police officer who is with the armed response section has done a nice write up on the Klarus XT11 which he bought himself and it seems officers from other forces have done the same.


----------



## dougie (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave D,

Thanks for the best wishes! I can't say ill health retirement is something I'm looking forward to.....sigh! Still, I'm alive and able to think which are two criteria which the DWP applies to people who can't work through injury so that is a blessing I suppose.....(muted sarcasm)!

Doug


----------



## Jash (Apr 13, 2013)

When I was a kid I had one of those black, rubber Eveready torches. I remember bouncing the light off the ceiling and looking around the very dimly lit room thinking how awesome it was. 

Batteries were all but dead after half an hour or so, but if you left it in the sun for a few hours you'd get another minute or two of usable light before you ultimately got to the point where the bulb simply wouldn't even glow anymore. I used it sparingly and loved to take it on camping trips with an extra set of cells for it.

Now, an EO1 makes more light for 20 times longer on a single AAA cell. How far we've come in half a lifetime.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 14, 2013)

dougie said:


> Dave, if you think UK Police Officers had problems with the torches they were issued with you'd be amazed at the rubbish that UK ambulance services had to contend with. As you might expect as UK ambulance services were and are funded by the NHS all non clinical equipment chosen was down to a select group of faceless individuals



Much the same as some of the Australian ambulance services. Plastic 6V dolphin torches were the standard issue. I was asked to hold one as they were attending to a hurt drunk guy. One did have a multi 5mm led petzl headlamp but it was his own purchase.


----------



## dougie (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Much the same as some of the Australian ambulance services. Plastic 6V dolphin torches were the standard issue. I was asked to hold one as they were attending to a hurt drunk guy. One did have a multi 5mm led petzl headlamp but it was his own purchase.



It never ceases to amaze me that professionals (whether, police, fire, ambulance etc) are regularly issued with some of the best equipment that money can buy except when it comes to a flashlight/torch. It seems to be a reoccurring story that in many places in the world professionals are either not supplied with a personal flashlight/torch or are given the cheapest rubbish available irrespective of whether or not that it's fit for purpose! Working at night is risky at the best of times and the lack of a good flashlight/torch can make the world of difference to the operator's own safety or survival as well as that of others. 

I guess that bean counters or desk pilots who make the decisions about what is and isn't worth buying for their staff are usually the ones who've never worked a night shift in their life?


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm surprised they let you use such durable flashlights. Some of those look more than heavy enough to cause pain, possibly even minor injury, if they were used to hit someone.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 15, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> I'm surprised they let you use such durable flashlights. Some of those look more than heavy enough to cause pain, possibly even minor injury, if they were used to hit someone.



We get batons for that! LOL


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 19, 2013)

This all reminds me of the news article about the police officer sueing a petrol station for tripping over a kerb.

IMO, she is a prime example of the disgusting compensation culture taking hold in this country. I don't really think a small kerb is sufficient hazard for someone to have to point out to you. I could understand if it was an area with unfamiliar hazards (chemicals/heat/machinery/steep drops) but a petrol station forecourt is a reasonably 'friendly' terrain to work in. Maybe she should have invested in a torch with her previous compensation claim winnings....

Rant over.

Interesting history of lights btw, I'd seen the Dragon Light on Police Interceptors or something before and couldn't work out what it was!

Edit: WOW! Talk about Mr. Angry! I had my grumpy jumper on that day. Apologies y'all.


----------



## SeriouslyFlashlights (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice read, thanks for posting.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice post. The dept I am in over in the states has a policy of a 2c min 3d max size maglite but there is a stipulation of the wording "equivalent power." A few Surefires in my squad. Then again I wouldn't know about the other 33000 officers in terms of what they use. Funny line, most cols are cheap...


----------



## piglet (Apr 29, 2013)

I think the problems might extend to the fire brigade, too.

There was a large gorse fire near to where I was living a few years ago. A couple of days later a couple of firefighters were refilling a water tank (only there in case the fire brigade needed it), so I went over for a chat and to say thanks. I'm sure their torches were chosen to survive heat or whatever - shame my inova x5 kicked out far more light. With their torches I could see that the tank had some liquid in it, with mine I could see, well, the tank.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Feb 28, 2014)

No idea what the current UK issue light is, but in the town I live in, all the officers I see have LLP7s, no idea if they all got them themselve or there issued though. but an OK light I guess, better than a Maglite, just.


----------



## Dave D (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I retired in October 2013 so no longer have any idea if the mini maglite is still being issued but I would be surprised if anything has changed.

I bought the Surefire P2X but didn't get the chance to use it on the streets. I bored it to accept a 18650 rechargeable and also bought an ESP holster for it as shown in the picture below.

If I was still doing the job out on the streets then that would have been with me at all times when on duty.







When I was on Air Support I carried a Surefire E2L Outdoorsman clipped onto my flightsuit, in addition to a Gerber LED AA light that was given to me by the officer that I replaced, when I retired I presented it to my replacement. If he's still using it then it's been in service since 1996 which is when it was first issued.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2014)

Rather surprised to hear that UK officers weren't issued lights at all back in 1983; but had to sign out for one during a shift.

Still, the topic itself is fascinating. Thanks for making it.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2014)

Dave D said:


> If Surefire would bring out a rechargeable G2X Pro, with the High output as the primary, then I think that would be a very good duty flashlight for UK Officers.



Sadly the closest thing to that today would be the Pelican 7060 model.

Bit bigger than the SureFire G2X Pro, especially at the head. Though with its two output levels and polymer construction so The Powers At Be don't get upset, especially with its background as a politically correct standard issue flashlight for the LAPD, it should prove beneficial to UK officers.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 2, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Sadly the closest thing to that today would be the Pelican 7060 model.
> 
> Bit bigger than the SureFire G2X Pro, especially at the head. Though with its two output levels and polymer construction so The Powers At Be don't get upset, especially with its background as a politically correct standard issue flashlight for the LAPD, it should prove beneficial to UK officers.



It's a shame that the 7060 is so expensive considering it only got an output of 164/36 lumens, the SF G2X Pro is much cheaper and has 320/15 Lumens, the $ saving could buy a lot of CR123's.

I'm looking forward to seeing the SF P1R Peacekeeper, 800/15 lumens, rechargeable and in a size similar to the Fury. If the VOC (Variable Output Tailcap) becomes available as a separate item than that would be a nice package. 

My experience is that most UK Cops don't want to spend money on a quality flashlight, I remember when I first bought a G2 my collegues thought I was mad spending that much on a flashlight!


----------



## Essexman (Mar 2, 2014)

What a great thread, thanks Dave D. Also thanks for you hard work over the years, I know a couple of serving coppers and some of the stories they tell are shocking.

My daughters friends father was a member of London Parks Police. He soon found his 2D Maglite didn't cut it on nights. So I lightly modded it for him with a XML LED. He was more than happy! It was a really old Maglite, but it was given to him by his father when he came out of Hendon. His Dad even had his badge No stamped on the tail cap.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 2, 2014)

I think I still have my issued 2D Maglite around somewhere, that's got my warrant number stamped into the tailcap.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2014)

Dave D said:


> It's a shame that the 7060 is so expensive considering it only got an output of 164/36 lumens, the SF G2X Pro is much cheaper and has 320/15 Lumens, the $ saving could buy a lot of CR123's.



True. Though as a standard-issue light, I'm sure some Safety Nazi would find out that primary CR123 cells can vent with flame, and that would be the end of the SF G2X as a possible issued flashlight. With the Pelican 7060, there's no need to touch the rechargeable battery. And its overall stubby length compared to a full-sized light means no chance it'll be used to strike a violent suspect. Barely more than 150 lumens on high-mode doesn't seem like much, but the 7060 was released back when there really weren't a bunch of good options for a bright LED light with decent runtime. And sadly, that many lumens would likely feel like a handheld spot-light to those UK officers forced to use a pathetic old incandescent 2AA Mini-Mag. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure that many police officers and detectives in many countries have relied on that old 2AA model as a duty light. But two things.... As a back-up light to a proper flashlight, and only because they had nothing better back then. One police officer who has become a highly respected self-defense authority on the legal issues of use of deadly force, once recounted searching for a suspect who ducked into a darkened warehouse. He was using his SureFire 6P when the light died on him. Apparently the batteries needed changing. He simply pulled out his 2AA Mini-Mag and finished searching using that. But definitely not a good primary carry light for anyone.

I wonder what the Powers At Be in the UK would say if they ever found out that the 2AA Mini-Mag was originally created to be a kubaton, self-defense weapon, with a handy flashlight feature so civilians who had to use one to defend themselves would not be questioned for carrying it around with them. Oh [email protected] will never admit to it. And that original aspect of the 2AA Mini-Mag has become completely obscure. But the history of that model is out there. Plus, looked at side-by-side with an aluminum kubaton; it becomes blatantly obvious what the 2AA Mini-Mag really was created for. (Though hollow inside, compared to a regular kubaton, the batteries inside of it is what gives the light its solidity to be used as a pain-compliance tool or a hammer-fist strike weapon.) 



> I'm looking forward to seeing the SF P1R Peacekeeper, 800/15 lumens, rechargeable and in a size similar to the Fury. If the VOC (Variable Output Tailcap) becomes available as a separate item than that would be a nice package.



Looking forward to the SF P1R myself. Though I'm sure it'll be far more expensive than a Pelican 7060. I honestly wish SureFire hadn't given up on the U2 model. (No updates.) And the variable output tailcap means they gave up on the selector ring of the U2 as well. I'd loved to see an updated U2 with a rechargeable option, more lumens; and nothing else changed. (Even if it ran on primaries, it'd still be worth buying.)



> My experience is that most UK Cops don't want to spend money on a quality flashlight, I remember when I first bought a G2 my collegues thought I was mad spending that much on a flashlight!



Ironically, quite a few officers in America have that same mentality. If it's not issued to them, they refuse to spend their own money on a needed piece of gear or equipment. It actually got so bad that here in New York City, NYPD officers are required to buy a decent torch with their own money before going out on their very first shift of their new career. Due to the wording and requirements of the regulations, you'll see many NYPD officers walking around with black 2C [email protected] models. (Smallest, lightest, most commonly available, and relatively inexpensive flashlight model _that conforms to the regulations in place._) 

It just amazes me that relatively intelligent individuals cannot seem to realize the value of investing in proper personal gear or equipment. Regardless of nation, a police officer is someone who can look forward to a long career spanning (realistically speaking) a couple of decades if not longer. In all that time, it's just realistic to expect to chase after a suspect down a dark alley or corridor. Or perpetually be in darkness if one works 3rd Shift. 

One trip to the hospital due to injuring oneself running around in darkness is going to cost more in medical bills, lost time, possibly lost wages; compared to the money "lost" in buying a quality rechargeable torch. Yet for some bizarre reason, a lot of otherwise intelligent individuals can't see that.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 3, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> I'm sure some Safety Nazi would find out that primary CR123 cells can vent with flame, and that would be the end of the SF G2X as a possible issued flashlight.



There is no issue with CR123 batteries, the job actually issued Dog Handlers (K9 Officers) and members of our Tactical Firearms Unit (SWAT) with the Surefire 6P's.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave D said:


> There is no issue with CR123 batteries, the job actually issued Dog Handlers (K9 Officers) and members of our Tactical Firearms Unit (SWAT) with the Surefire 6P's.



Actually, there is. And it's very well documented on CPF. CR123 cells can vent with flame (basically explode) inside flashlights. 

There are a few basic rules to greatly reduced that possibility:

1) Never mix & match CR123 cells in the same light. Meaning old cells with new ones. As well as somewhat depleted cells with fresh ones. 

2) Buy only Made in America or Made in Japan cells. No matter how tempting, never buy cheap, No-name, cells from China. Those cells are often dangerous junk which increase the chances of a light using CR123 cells venting with flame. The ones from America, and Japan, are built properly. With safety checks in place. This is vital since the chemistry inside of CR123 cells is actually toxic. And even if flames aren't involved. The last thing you want is a CR123 cell venting anywhere near you. 

Sadly, one of our own has suffered health issues and is still suffering from them due to CR123s venting.

You can read about it here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340028-Flashlight-Explosion

3) To save money on CR123 cells, Buy online, in bulk, and from a trusted online shop such as Lighthound, Bright Guy, or Optics Planet, etc. (Once again, Made in America or Made in Japan.)

***Another thing that helps to reduce the risk (though ultimately cannot completely eliminate it) is to only use CR123 lights that require only one battery.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 3, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Actually, there is.



You misunderstood me, I meant there was no issue with our Officers carrying flashlights powered with CR123's as the Police Force issued them.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 3, 2014)

What an excellent thread!

It's fun to compare to what American police were doing at the time too, when I was an SPO (mid 90's) we were issued, 

Three uniforms 
Duty belt (Bright polished leather, later replaced by re-enforced nylon) 
Radio and holster (shoulder mic came later) 
Cuffs , keys, holster 
PR-24 (later replaced with the ASP) 
Sidearm and holster 
Eventually...pepper spray 
 
We had to provide our own,

Shoes (there was a stipend) 
Multi-tool (only an idiot skipped this one) 
Cell phone 
Spare magazines and carrier 
Flashlight 
 
I was in a good sized metropolitan police force and yet in 1993-94 flashlights were STILL mostly an afterthought in my department. That was really odd to me as I generally worked second shift. 

Initially most of us had some variation on a* 3 "D" cell maglight* and we also usually carried a *2xAA mini-mag* somewhere on our person. Hey at the time what did we know, with the Mag brand stuff at least we had some sort of generally reliable light to use.

However there were a few renegades who sprung for their own *Magchargers* and got permission to mount charging cradles in the cruisers and that triggered a pretty united push such that within a year we had convinced the department to buy some *Streamlight SL-20* lights and install mounted chargers in the vehicles. 

I still remember how the SL-20 lights were assigned to a cruiser and they were supposed to STAY with that cruiser but the PM shift officers quickly cherry-picked the best lights and kept them in spite of heavy haranguing from the duty commanders. 

Gosh, we still carried the *Mini-Maglight* as a backup for what seemed like forever until one day a Surefire representative showed up with a "demo" batch of *6P* lights with these new-fangled CR123 lithium batteries (yeah I know, CR123 was NOT new in the mid 90s but again, what did we know at the time <grin>). We damn near KILLED each other trying to get those Surefires!

By the time I left (late 90's) it was department issued Streamlights (some SL-20 variant), a personally purchased Surefire 6P or 9P (dept provided batteries), and the occasional battered old Magcharger still holding on.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 3, 2014)

Unfortunately the bean counters aren't the ones having to work the late/night shift and in reality when you try and convince them that what we were issued with isn't suitable for the task they are not interested.

I went back out on the streets for 7 weeks at the tail end of 2012, between helicopter jobs, and got issued with a full new uniform and equipment, it did make me grin when I was handed the Mini Maglite incan!

So in my 30 years service we went from getting issued with nothing to being issued with a Mini Maglite, some would say that's progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave D (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm a member of a FaceBook page for Old and New member of the Police force that I served with and one of my older friends posted a photo of a Lamp that was used until the EverReady rubber torch was introduced in the 1970's.







The Traffic Guardian Hand Lamp was made by Forster Equipment Company Limited of Leicestershire, England. It was powered by a 3R12 4.5 Volt battery, which was flat with two long metal contacts on the top edge. 

The Lamp is about 6" tall and 1 1/4" thick. These Lamps would date to pre 1927, when they were replaced by a cylindrical model, however these Lamps were still in service in the 1960's and early 1970's. However this information was obtained form another forum so I do not know the accuracy of this information.

There were minor variation in this style of lamp produced and the Traffic Guardian version convex lens had red and green filters that could slide across the lens for traffic control.

There is a button at the top that could be pressed to flash the lamp or pressed and twisted to put the lamp on continuously.

On the rear were two folding handles and a clip so the lamp could be clipped onto a coat or belt.

The brass plate would have the details of the Police Force that they belonged to and an issue number, probably so that they could be booked out on the night shift.

Inside the lamp was a spare bulb.

The photo above is not the Traffic Guardian version however it was the best photo that I could find of this style of lamp.

The photo below shows the actual lamp, which is the Traffic Guardian, that was issued to my friend in 1961, he still has it.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2016)

Normally I hate it when topics that are years old get bumped. But your's was completely worth it. Thank you for that.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 19, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Normally I hate it when topics that are years old get bumped. But your's was completely worth it. Thank you for that.



I like see-ing old topics bump'd. Especially ones like this. Interesting to see how things used to (and apparently still do) work across the big pond. 

Sure beats those "why I hate my flashlight" or "brand xxx tint sucks" threads we're carpet bomb'd with these days....

Hopefully all you LEO's make it home safe every morning. Heaven knows it's bad out there these days. 

God bless all of you and Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 19, 2016)

I Like that Traffic Lamp Dave D. I have an ancient Belgian army lamp that is similar in many respects, but this Police issued light has a look of quality about it. 

Nice Bump!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I like see-ing old topics bump'd. Especially ones like this. Interesting to see how things used to (and apparently still do) work across the big pond.
> 
> Sure beats those "why I hate my flashlight" or "brand xxx tint sucks" threads we're carpet bomb'd with these days....
> 
> ...


Nice post, and my feelings exactly.

Resurrected topics can be frustrating depending on how the new posters' text adds to the thread. 

This one was good.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice bump indeed. Always nice to have a good narrative to read. Thanks to the posters and bumpers!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 21, 2016)

great and kind of depressing read. Man first responders in the UK got it rough! Here in Fairfax County Virginia just 15 minutes directly south of D.C. the police always have the latest of everything. Surefire Fury's are standard issue and officers get into trouble if for instance they forget to stay on top of keeping fresh cells in them and they dont work when needed. Latest bullet proof vests, radios, side arms(.357 Sigs)their cruisers ever since 9/11 have a shotgun and an M16/M4 etc. air tasers you name it. The police helicopters not only have multi million candela lights they have infra red and night vision fully digital cockpits. I am pretty much right on the Potomac River they also have patrol boats the latest and greatest. They are sneaky and very fast on the water.


----------



## Dave D (May 12, 2018)

I finally acquired myself one of the Ever Ready rubber torches that I used to carry on foot patrol in the early 1980's.

It was as bad as I remember them!!

I estimate that the output is between 5-10 lumens, very orange, and is just about enough light to prevent you from tripping over something.

The photo's below shows it alongside a Surefire Lawman. They are very similar in length but apart from that similarity they are light years apart in all other aspects.











The Ever Ready's were used from the early 1970's to the late 80's when they were replaced with personal issue Maglite 2D's.

I'll be adding an Maglite 2D cell incan to my collection next, I just feel the need to see those 27 lumens putting the Ever Ready to shame!!


----------



## XR6Toggie (May 15, 2018)

Technology has certainly come a long way. I started in policing a decade ago and we were still being issued incandescent Maglites back then. 

That thing doesnt look like it was much fun to carry around either. I take it that you just kept it in a trenchoat pocket? From watching TV shows and news from the period it looks like the standard uniform was tunic and trousers. No belt loops or pouches?


----------



## Dave D (May 15, 2018)

Carried in the hand most of the time, they were only taken out on foot patrol when it was dark.

You couldn't tell how long the batteries would last either so it was always a bit of a gamble.

Indeed standard uniform was the tunic and custodian helmet, we had a long trouser pocket for our truncheon but that was it.


----------



## HawkI (May 22, 2018)

And then we have the other extreme in South Africa.

"Cape Town - The Democratic Alliance (DA) is set to write to the Secretary of Police, Alvin Rapea, to request an investigation of the expenditure of over R52 million on torches.

According to reports, the South African Police Service (SAPS) has paid Forensic Data Analysts (FDA) over R52 million for a contract for 169 torches." R52 million is about $4.5 million...

All my respect and gratitude to those who serve and protect.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 22, 2018)

HawkI said:


> over R52 million for a contract for 169 torches." R52 million is about $4.5 million...



I would love to know what torch you get for $27,000 a piece. 

Great thread Dave, it is amazing how poor standard issue flashlights are, if issued at all.


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2018)

For that kinda dough, hopefully they were decent lights.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 22, 2018)

They would do a lot worse than to issue the Mini-Maglite Pro 272 as the standard-issue torch. Maglite durability is good, the battery chemistry is not a worry, it is a light most UK officers would be familiar with, and at 272 lumens, no slouch either.


----------

